# "Funny" how the left is all PC....



## Tgace (Jun 19, 2013)

....and the "word police", until someone they like puts his foot in his mouth.

http://www.ijreview.com/2013/06/602...lters-defended-slam-on-her-special-needs-son/

Do you think that if a Conservative celeb said the same word these women would be so understanding/forgiving?

I *HIGHLY *doubt it....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 19, 2013)

Left ... Right ... Left ... Right ... marching straight over the cliff my friend.


----------



## Steve (Jun 19, 2013)

My take is that this is a money matter. Maher is paid by HBO to host a provocative show.  If he makes them more money than he costs them, he gets to stay.  If the controversy gets to a point where HBO chooses to exercise whatever clause is likely built into their contract.

This isn't a PC issue.  It's also not, IMO, even a liberal/conservative issue.  It's about people like Limbaugh, Maher and other "shock" entertainers making the people who employ them a lot of moolah.   Money, money, money.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 19, 2013)

My issue on this thread isnt about what Maher said...it's about the double standard people like Walters employ....and other "OHMYGODYOUCANTSAYTHAT!!!" types who would jump on anyone else who said the same thing.


----------



## Steve (Jun 19, 2013)

Makes more sense now.  There is a lot of that going on, Tgace, but it's not all on the Left.  Double standards are definitely in play.  PC to me is typically a situation where someone knows that what they've said or are about to say is extremely offensive, but wants to say it anyway.

This is what I usually just refer to as mock outrage.  OH MY!  I can't believe the president said he doesn't like CORN!  OH MY!  I can't believe Limbaugh said fat people are obese!  OH MY!  I can't believe Maher said the word "retarded!" 

It's all theater.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 19, 2013)

But....this will be a blip in the MSM. Where if Limbuagh said the N word...it would be on the 24\7 news cycle. Don't even bother trying to convince me otherwise...Walters is the example here of why....

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve (Jun 19, 2013)

Tgace said:


> But....this will be a blip in the MSM. Where if Limbuagh said the N word...it would be on the 24\7 news cycle. Don't even bother trying to convince me otherwise...Walters is the example here of why....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


You think it's a blip?  I've heard about Maher's gaffe about 30 times in the last couple days.  From you here.  On the news radio.  On countless websites.  While certainly, left leaning media outlets are going to play it down, the right leaning media outlets are going to play it up.

Here's were you and I disagree, I think.  You seem to believe that liberal media is more pervasive than conservative media.  I disagree.  You see liberal media as "mainstream" media.  I see liberal media AND conservative media as both being mainstream.   How did you hear about this?  From a crystal ball?  Of course not.  You heard about it from a media source.  Is that media source "mainstream?"  Well, I guess that depends on who you ask.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes we do disagree. The whole Rush/Sandra Fluke incident for example was orders of magnitude different from this. And if this instance was on the right foot instead of the left it would be so again.

I saw this on a friends FB status. Other than that I had to google it....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 19, 2013)

You go ahead and be Right then ... see what I did there  :lol:?

Seriously, this partisan nonsense is what is allowing the 'powers that be' to get away with whatever they want.  The electorate is too busy being distracted by things that don't really matter.  A sense of persecution just spices up the pot so people can't taste what it is they are really being fed by the media.

You should *never* have your voting choices determined by the 'colour' of the party.  Neither should you vote based on personal likes or dislikes or whatever mean or laudable thing such-and-such a politician is reported to have done or said.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 19, 2013)

Of course, the sad truth is that, no matter what care we take to vote intelligently, we will ever end up with this sort of thing as the reward for our diligence:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/democracylive/house-of-commons-22970228


----------



## Tgace (Jun 19, 2013)

You may as well say "do away with politics' Suk...hell my nation fought a Civil War over political differences.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 19, 2013)

If Obama said it, some would of called for impeachment or an ethics hearing.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (Jun 19, 2013)

There is a double standard in coverage, not just on the cultural side as with maher, but with politics as well.  The left benefits, the right suffers...it is something I have seen over the last 26 years of watching the way the media covers things.  Rush calls fluke a slut, apologizes and it is 24/7 coverage...over someone not even a policy maker.  obama increases the policies that Bush was attacked for 24/7, the media yawns about them until obama is safely re-elected...and then they find limited outrage...until the next election.


----------



## billc (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is the latest...did anyone here about obama's "Catholic," gaffe over in Ireland?

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journa...-School-Gaffe-in-Ireland-Ignored-by-U-S-Media



> *The mainstream media in the United States have ignored comments made by President Barack Obama during his a speech in Northern Ireland this week in which he described religious education as a source of conflict.*
> 
> The president's comments have sparked widespread controversy and criticism in the Irish media, as well as in Catholic media in the U.S., but the mainstream media have ignored Obama's contentious remarks.
> 
> ...



I typed in "obama's gaffe in Ireland" and 2 pages in...nothing from the democrat/government media...it is all on the new media...


----------



## Big Don (Jun 19, 2013)

Steve said:


> OH MY!  I can't believe the president said he doesn't like CORN!  OH MY!



Good god, Steve! You misspelled broccoli!


----------



## billc (Jun 19, 2013)

For those of you too young to remember...the first President Bush said he didn't like broccoli, and didn't want it to be served at White House dinners...wow, you couldn't get away from the coverage...


----------



## billc (Jun 19, 2013)

Ahhh...here is CNN...on the trip to Ireland...apparently he's a "Rock Star."  Hmmm...no mention of Catholics and Protestants being offended...to bad Mitt Romney didn't say it...then everyone would have heard about it...

http://www.cnn.com/2011/POLITICS/05/23/obama.ireland/index.html



> [h=1]Obama receives rock star reception in Ireland[/h]By *the CNN Wire Staff*


----------



## Tgace (Jun 19, 2013)

> Because issues like segregated schools and housing, lack of jobs and opportunity -- symbols of history that are a source of pride for some and pain for others -- these are not tangential to peace; theyre essential to it. If towns remain divided -- if Catholics have their schools and buildings, and Protestants have theirs -- if we cant see ourselves in one another, if fear or resentment are allowed to harden, that encourages division. It discourages cooperation.



What about Islamic Schools? Why didn't he mention them??


----------



## Big Don (Jun 19, 2013)

Tgace said:


> What about Islamic Schools? Why didn't he mention them??


One of two things:
Because it is OK for Muslims to do all those bad bad things.
Because you just can't criticize Muslim behavior...


----------



## Tgace (Jun 19, 2013)

Any attempt to teach your kids something other than the "Party School" curriculum must be verboten eh? I wonder who his teachers and college role models were...

...oh.....yeah.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 20, 2013)

Tgace said:


> You may as well say "do away with politics' Suk...hell my nation fought a Civil War over political differences.



My apologies, *TG*.  I didn't intend to put it across in quite such a overly simplified form as to give the impression that 'politics' in and of itself is what should be shunned.  I was driving at not allowing the 'Party Line' to dictate your thinking and choices as an individual.


----------



## crushing (Jun 20, 2013)

billc said:


> Here is the latest...did anyone here about obama's "Catholic," gaffe over in Ireland?
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journa...-School-Gaffe-in-Ireland-Ignored-by-U-S-Media
> 
> ...




I suppose ignorant people with no understanding of Obama's audience for that speech in Northern Ireland would consider it a gaffe.  Please consider the president's comments in context of this history:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segregation_in_Northern_Ireland


----------



## crushing (Jun 20, 2013)

Tgace said:


> What about Islamic Schools? Why didn't he mention them??



Probably because Islamic schools didn't have a significant role in the history of segregation in Northern Ireland.


----------



## billc (Jun 20, 2013)

> I suppose ignorant people with no understanding of Obama's audience for  that speech in Northern Ireland would consider it a gaffe.  Please  consider the president's comments in context of this history:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segrega...rthern_Ireland



Yes, had Bush done the same thing I'm sure that this gaffe would have been explained away the same way...

And here is another gaffe that hasn't been covered...

http://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2013/06/our-dim-witted-president.php




> President Obama seems incapable of going abroad without embarrassing himself. Via InstaPundit, we learn that when he was in the U.K., Obama couldnt keep Chancellor George Osbornes name straight. Obama repeatedly called him Jeffrey. The repeated gaffe became so obvious that Obama apologized:
> 
> According to the Sun and the Financial Times, Mr Obama  apologised to the chancellor for calling him Jeffrey three times during  the meeting  saying: Im sorry, man. I must have confused you with my  favourite R&B singer.
> ​That would be this Jeffrey Osborne.  The real Jeffrey Osborne was excited to hear about the mishap, and  George Osborne was gracious about it. But good grief: the first  obligation of a diplomat is to keep track of whom he is speaking to. One  can imagine the hilarity if George W. Bush had referred to Gordon  Brown, the Chancellor of the Exchequer and Prime Minister during his  administration, as James Brown, confusing the Prime Minister with his  favorite R&B singer. Or perhaps, given Bushs musical tastes, Sawyer  Brown, or Zac Brown. Would such a gaffe have been laughed off? I doubt  it.





> Im sorry, man.



Is this how a President is supposed to address foreign leaders...and not catch all kinds of criticism...?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 20, 2013)

"Yes, had Bush done the same thing I'm sure that this gaffe would have been explained away the same way..."

Mate, your bias is making your brain fire in such mysterious ways that you are acquiring the gift of Reinterpreted Past Prognostification :lol:.

As to getting Bland Boys name wrong, well the economy wrecker should be happy with the thought that it's a sign he'll soon be forgotten; that way he might escape the blame for the generational depression he's busy engineering (just for the people that don't matter i.e. the ones who aren't Tory voting millionaires).


----------



## DennisBreene (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe there is an up side to such familiarity.  If they are truly that comfortable with each other, they might actually communicate when they deal with important issues and not resort to diplomat-speak.


----------



## Takai (Jun 20, 2013)

Steve said:


> It's all theater.



Quod fere totus mundus exerceat histrionem


----------



## Big Don (Jun 21, 2013)

&#8216;Offensive to Muslims&#8217;: Dem congressman calls on FBI to take down photos of terrorists

Posted By Gabe Finger On 5:52 PM  06/20/2013 DAILYCALLER EXCERPT:


 					Always-unfiltered Rep. Jim McDermott penned a letter to FBI Director Robert Mueller Wednesday claiming a Joint Terrorism Task Force &#8216;Faces of Global Terrorism&#8217; ad is racist.
 McDermott, a Democrat from Washington state, voiced his &#8220;deep  concern&#8221; about the ad, which shows mug shots of international  terrorists, and asked the FBI chief to &#8220;reconsider publicizing&#8221; it.
 According to McDermott, the &#8220;ad featuring sixteen photos of wanted  terrorists is not only offensive to Muslims and ethnic minorities, but  it encourages racial and religious profiling.&#8221;
 McDermott continued, &#8220;Representing terrorists, however, from only one  ethnic or religious group, promotes stereotypes and ignores other forms  of extremism. The FBI&#8217;s &#8216;Most Wanted Terrorists List&#8216;  includes individuals of other races and associated with other religions  and causes, but their faces are missing from this campaign.&#8221;


----------



## Big Don (Jun 21, 2013)

Takai said:


> Quod fere totus mundus exerceat histrionem



nam fere totius orbis fatuis


----------



## billc (Jun 21, 2013)

NBC news?  Yeah, they are a news network...:lfao:

If only this was a democrat then they wouldn't have to edit his remarks...check out the video of what he actually said...the full clip of what he said comes in at the 59 second mark, after the video covers the anchor and guest attacking Congressman Sessions...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journa...C-News-Caught-Again-Selectively-Editing-Video



> *Deceptive journalistic practices at NBC News show no sign of slowing down. This latest attempt to selectively edit audio/video in order to benefit Barack Obama represents the seventh such act of willful, intentional journalistic malpractice. *





> The whole idea behind this edit was to make it look as though Republican congressman Pete Sessions was claiming that giving food stamps to the poor meant you were giving food stamps to rapists and child molesters. In other words, poor people are criminals.
> As you can see, though, what Sessions really said and meant was the exact opposite.
> Since NBC News has begun this regular practice of deceptively editing audio, video, and photos in order to make Obama's political critics and foes look bad, the rest of the media as a whole have hardly bothered to notice.
> Oh, some who screw up in media are given all kinds of hell from their colleagues. Howard Kurtz, for example. But Kurtz's honest (but big) mistake was to be critical of a left-wing sacred cow.


----------



## billc (Jun 21, 2013)

Now see...if the democrat/government media wasn't politically correct and trying to protect obama...then this little factoid (brought to my attention by Ann Coulter on Sean Hannity's Fox cable news show) would have been used as a hammer against him...but he isn't Mitt Romney or George Bush...



> if Catholics have their schools and buildings, and Protestants have theirs -- if we can&#8217;t see ourselves in one another, if fear or resentment are allowed to harden, that encourages division. It discourages cooperation.



President obama gave a speech at Morehouse College...a college for men only...for African American men only...and yet this is apparently not encouraging division, and it doesn't discourage cooperation...?  How is that?  Why didn't the government/democrat media mention this point...?


----------



## Takai (Jun 22, 2013)

Big Don said:


> nam fere totius orbis fatuis



Bene locutus


----------



## Big Don (Jun 22, 2013)

Takai said:


> Bene locutus



Gratias tibi ego hic nisl, sollicitudin in vitulina


----------



## Takai (Jun 22, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Gratias tibi ego hic nisl, sollicitudin in vitulina



Lorem Tu autem quid vitulina ad rem?


----------



## Big Don (Jun 22, 2013)

Takai said:


> Lorem Tu autem quid vitulina ad rem?



AAAAAAAAAAAAND we've reached the limits of Google Translate.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 22, 2013)

:chuckles:  I have a copy of Longmans Latin Course right here if you'd like to borrow it, Don? 

Crikey this book is even older than me!  Only by a year but still ... :lol:.


----------



## WaterGal (Jun 23, 2013)

billc said:


> There is a double standard in coverage, not just on the cultural side as with maher, but with politics as well.  The left benefits, the right suffers...it is something I have seen over the last 26 years of watching the way the media covers things.  Rush calls fluke a slut, apologizes and it is 24/7 coverage...over someone not even a policy maker.



If someone on the left spent the kind of time that he did making the kind misogynistic, hate-filled rants like what he said about her, and then made the kind of BS "I'm sorry that what I said made people feel offended" kind of apology like he did - *yes* it would be on the news 24/7.  The left would be falling all over itself to say how that person was a radical and didn't speak for them.  Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 23, 2013)

WaterGal said:


> If someone on the left spent the kind of time that he did making the kind misogynistic, hate-filled rants like what he said about her, and then made the kind of BS "I'm sorry that what I said made people feel offended" kind of apology like he did - *yes* it would be on the news 24/7.  The left would be falling all over itself to say how that person was a radical and didn't speak for them.  Don't kid yourself.



Misogynistic hate-filled rants? He said she wanted the people to pay for her birth control, in essence to fund her sex life and that one who is paid for their sex life is a prostitute. Honesty is bad...


----------



## Takai (Jun 23, 2013)

Big Don said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAND we've reached the limits of Google Translate.



Yep.  I know that I have my old Latin Books in storage...somewhere. I am just to lazy to go hunt for them.


----------



## WaterGal (Jun 27, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Misogynistic hate-filled rants? He said she wanted the people to pay for her birth control, in essence to fund her sex life and that one who is paid for their sex life is a prostitute. Honesty is bad...



Honesty is great - so it would be nice if he had been honest.  

In actual fact, this was a woman who expected that 1) the health insurance that _she bought _with _her own money_ would cover 2) an extremely common medicine taken by 12 million people in this country and covered by pretty much every other plan, which 3) she needed for some reason that may or may not have been contraception (it's commonly prescribed for many medical problems, even to women who are not sexually active).

He lied through his teeth to describe it the way that he did, so that he could make disgusting, misogynistic comments to try and slander her.  What a pathetic, pervy old man.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 27, 2013)

YAwn....

The fact remains that the major "so called news" outlets will make hay out of one sides mouthpieces gaffes while conveniently excusing the gaffes of the other side. Barbara Walters nonetheless....


----------



## Carol (Jun 27, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  I have a copy of Longmans Latin Course right here if you'd like to borrow it, Don?
> 
> Crikey this book is even older than me!  Only by a year but still ... :lol:.



Centurion:
What's this thing? "ROMANES EUNT DOMUS"? "People called Romanes they go the house?"

Brian:
It... it says "Romans go home".

Centurion:
No it doesn't. What's Latin for "Roman"?

 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Big Don (Jun 27, 2013)

semper ubi sub ubi


----------



## billc (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, the media, the democrat/government/obama media isn't biased...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...tories-Don-t-Mention-Lull-in-Temp-Trends-Once



> A new Media Research Center review of network news coverage shows that ABC, CBS, and NBC have each completely ignored the 10-year "mystery plateau" in global temperatures in favor of stories about rising sea levels, allergies, and extreme weather.
> The MRC review found that no network climate change story thus far in 2013 has reported the slowdown in global warming. It also discovered that "experts" that promote man made global warming were quoted or featured in network coverage eight times as often as those critical. It also found that links between extreme weather and global warming were made nearly one-fourth of the time despite scientists disputing the notion.



Glen Greenwald broke the NSA story...and the democrat/government/obama media, instead of lauding his journalism,  has attacked him...and here is what he says about that...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journa...-DC-Media-Servants-Mouthpieces-For-Government



> The man who broke the NSA snooping story commented on his contentious interview with NBC News' David Gregory this past Sunday. During the "Meet the Press" segment, Gregory suggested that Greenwald "aided and abetted" NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden.





> "My critique of the D.C. media has long been that instead of being adversaries to government power -- to the government and political power -- they&#8217;re servants to it and mouthpieces for it."
> Greenwald said that Gregory was doing the work of the Justice Department by putting "together a theory in public about why I, as a journalist, should be prosecuted," along with or "call[ing] into question that I&#8217;m a journalist at all." That interview, he said, exemplified the "critique that they&#8217;re so in bed with the circles of political power over which they&#8217;re supposed to acting as watchdogs -- that they really have become nothing more than just appendages."
> At issue is the way Gregory chose to challenge Greenwald. Instead of referencing critiques of Greenwald's actions from an objective perspective, Gregory sounded as though he was questioning Greenwald as a spokesperson or advocate for the government rather than an impartial journalist.



The point he doesn't make is that he is being attacked because he embarrassed barak obama...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 28, 2013)

Tgace said:


> ....and the "word police", until someone they like puts his foot in his mouth.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2013/06/602...lters-defended-slam-on-her-special-needs-son/
> 
> ...


I didn't see forgiveness. I saw discussion about the term.
Sean


----------

